# Total thyroidectomy w/ nims monitor



## vkratzer (Aug 10, 2010)

Can we use a separate code for the nims endotracheal intubation when done with a thyroidectomy and if so what code should i be using.  

Apreciate any help with this.

Vicky k


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Vicki, I do believe that the NIMS is the facial nerve monitor. If your physician actually inserts the monitor and does all the monitoring while he is performing the thyroidectomy, then I would say yes.

Mostly Neuro/Anesthesiologists perform that part. we have a company that does all the monitoring on our thyroid and parotid surgeries


----------

